# Fiat Ducato Panel Van Jack Problem



## 105062

Hi, Has anyone tried to jack up the rear of the new shape Ducato Panel van or derivatives and found that the supplied jack will not lift the van high enough to remove the wheel ? 

Tried it this weekend on our Tribute (registered 07/07) as we know of someone who is stuck in the French Alps and is having this problem and hey presto the standard jack in the correct jacking point on the rear of the van will not lift it high enough so the rear wheel can be removed 8O . Now either the both of us are doing something wrong or we have a problem. 

They have had to get Fiat out to sort them and I have logged it with Fiat assist but would be interested if anyone else has had this problem.

Cheers
650


----------



## johnc

*Think you are using the wrong jacking point*

I though I had the same problem but I was using the wrong jacking point. If you look just forward of the springs, there is another jacking point which is lower. My van is away for warranty work but I will check it when I get it back and send you a further posting or PM you.

regards

John C


----------



## 105062

Hi Johnc,
Many thanks and I agree but according to the handbook the LWB is supposed to use the jacking point nearer the wheel (fig 3 in the handbook) and the one on the hanger (fig 4) is supposed to be for the SWB 550

The Fiat helpline have told me not to use the SWB jacking point as it is against the recommendations in the handbook and may be to do with weight limits, I must admit that the LWB point looks a more substantial job. I have a feeling I may have a SWB jack and will ask at the van service next month and if the dealer tells me not to use that point then I will ask for a LWB Jack !

Cheers
650


----------



## SUNSEARCHER

Hi does anyone know where to find the wheel jack on a swift suntor 530lp 2004 model?


----------

